# Bạn có biết? Công Nghệ Vải 4D Spacer ứng dụng vào sản xuất áo nệm.



## Serena (22/11/18)

Vải 4D Spacer là công nghệ thế hệ mới độc đáo nay đã được ứng dụng vào các sản phẩm áo nệm của Tatana

Ứng dụng vải công nghệ 4D Spacer vào ngành sản xuất nệm không chỉ mang đến vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ cao mà còn giúp bề mặt nệm êm ái, thoáng khí, mang đến trải nghiệm tuyệt vời cho người sử dụng.

Áo nệm được dệt từ vải 4D Spacer độc đáo với công nghệ thế hệ mới được thiết kế thông minh chứa hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng, mang đến cảm giác mát mẻ dễ chịu cho người nằm. Do tính năng thoáng khí tối đa nên nệm rất phù hợp cho cả những ngày khí hậu nóng bức của mùa hè. Lớp áo nệm bên trong được liên kết từ các sợi vải durable dày dặn tạo cảm giác mềm mịn và êm ái khi nằm.






_Áo nệm TATANA dệt từ Vải 4D Spacer mang đến nhiều tính năng tối ưu cho người sử dụng_​
Áo nệm còn được tích hợp các tính năng kháng khuẩn, nấm móc cao đảm bảo tuyệt đối an toàn cho sức khỏe của gia đình bạn. Ngoài ra loại vải 4D Spacer rất dễ vệ sinh, bạn sẽ hoàn toàn an tâm khi sử dụng.






_Công nghệ kháng khuẩn tối ưu_​
Ứng dụng công nghệ vải 4D nay có mặt trong các sản phẩm nệm TATANA:






_Ứng dụng công nghệ vải 4D Spacer được áp dụng vào khâu sản xuất nệm TATANA_​
Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA được sản xuất theo công nghệ cải tiến hiện đại với độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối cùng thiết kế trẻ trung, sang trọng mang đến những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời cho giấc ngủ của bạn. Với nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu 100% với tỷ trọng cao, đàn hồi tuyệt đối, nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ bền lâu, không gây lún, trũng sau một gian sử dụng, an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.

_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

